# Flashpoint RoveLight 600 Ws Monolight with On Board Power



## hombredelmar

Hello guys!
Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!
Came across this new unit http://www.adorama.com/FPLFRL600K1.html
Flashpoint RoveLight 600 Ws Monolight (A self-contained full featured 600ws strobe) that comes with:

An extra battery
Remote controller
Carry bag
For $650.00
One of the things that impressed me is that it fires 500+ full power flash bursts on a single charge
I suppose there might not be the same color consistency as it would be with Paul Buff and it is probably made in China but still wanted to hear your opinion abut the unit. Hopefully someone has used it and has personal experience with it
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## richfell

hombredelmar said:


> Hello guys!
> Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!
> Came across this new unit http://www.adorama.com/FPLFRL600K1.html
> Flashpoint RoveLight 600 Ws Monolight (A self-contained full featured 600ws strobe) that comes with:
> 
> An extra battery
> Remote controller
> Carry bag
> For $650.00
> One of the things that impressed me is that it fires 500+ full power flash bursts on a single charge
> I suppose there might not be the same color consistency as it would be with Paul Buff and it is probably made in China but still wanted to hear your opinion abut the unit. Hopefully someone has used it and has personal experience with it
> Thank you in advance!!



I have seen that the flashpoint mount versions have been on sale for $399.99 a few times already.  Not the Bowens mount version though.

Check out the FlashHavoc write-up on them, in the comments section there are some who have purchased.

FLASHPOINT – RoveLight – Great Deals AGAIN!


----------



## hombredelmar

richfell said:


> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys!
> Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!
> Came across this new unit http://www.adorama.com/FPLFRL600K1.html
> Flashpoint RoveLight 600 Ws Monolight (A self-contained full featured 600ws strobe) that comes with:
> 
> An extra battery
> Remote controller
> Carry bag
> For $650.00
> One of the things that impressed me is that it fires 500+ full power flash bursts on a single charge
> I suppose there might not be the same color consistency as it would be with Paul Buff and it is probably made in China but still wanted to hear your opinion abut the unit. Hopefully someone has used it and has personal experience with it
> Thank you in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that the flashpoint mount versions have been on sale for $399.99 a few times already.  Not the Bowens mount version though.
> 
> Check out the FlashHavoc write-up on them, in the comments section there are some who have purchased.
> 
> FLASHPOINT – RoveLight – Great Deals AGAIN!
Click to expand...

 
Thank you, will do it now!!!!


----------



## Vtec44

I bought on the other day, Flashpoint mount.  It works pretty well although you'll need an additional TTL remote to use HSS.


----------



## Mach0

Vtec44 said:


> I bought on the other day, Flashpoint mount.  It works pretty well although you'll need an additional TTL remote to use HSS.


Awesome

I've been thinking of getting one for outdoors... Can come in handy plus the HSS and being able to use lower power levels


----------



## Vtec44

Yeah I haven't tested the HSS function yet because I only have PocketWizard Plus3's, which don't do TTL or HSS.  I bought a few cheap YN622N's.  They'll be here soon, I hope


----------



## Mach0

Vtec44 said:


> Yeah I haven't tested the HSS function yet because I only have PocketWizard Plus3's, which don't do TTL or HSS.  I bought a few cheap YN622N's.  They'll be here soon, I hope


 
I have them. They are decent but are a bit quirky with sb600's and 800's. Other than that they work awesome with 900's. I haven't used them outside on any mono lights. I just bought into the PW set up too so I'll use both and see how they compare.


----------



## Vtec44

I just got them in, works pretty well although a slight bit of banding starts to show at about 1/4000th of a sec.  That's not bad considering the price.


----------



## Mach0

Vtec44 said:


> I just got them in, works pretty well although a slight bit of banding starts to show at about 1/4000th of a sec.  That's not bad considering the price.


 

The tx controller works pretty decent and can adjust timing for HSS


----------



## Vtec44

Got a chance to test the setup today (Rovelight 600ws, Glow 36" octabox, YN622N's).  It's not the best but I'm happy with it.  The light output and temperature are decent enough.  Since I'm not shooting for Vogue or anything, it's good enough for me.  If it works out well after my field test on Jan 19th (engagement shoot), I'll probably buy 1 more.


----------



## keano12

Can you post any examples of the HSS mode and settings?


----------



## Vtec44

keano12 said:


> Can you post any examples of the HSS mode and settings?




What do you want to see?


----------



## keano12

It would be cool to see some shows such as action stopping? Liquid or something and see it in different settings slow shutter up to high as you can go till banding appears. 

also would be great to see comparison of ND filter compared to fast shutter speed in bright daylight?


----------



## Vtec44

keano12 said:


> also would be great to see comparison of ND filter compared to fast shutter speed in bright daylight?



I actually have both ND filters and HSS monolight but never bother to do a comparison.  One of these days I will when I'm not too busy


----------



## hombredelmar

Thank you for the info guys?
Would love to see the results/samples of the shoot with this unit


----------



## hombredelmar

Does anyone have anything to add?
Would love to hear what others might have to say about this unit.


----------



## pursang

I have written a short review of the HSS for the Rovelight. That review can be found here.


----------



## hombredelmar

pursang said:


> I have written a short review of the HSS for the Rovelight. That review can be found here.



Hello there,
Just read your article, pretty impressive...
Wanted to know the situation with your monolight any luck with the radio response between the unit and receiver??


----------

